# Help needed with current cutting phase diet and training



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Good evening all,

Have been on bulk for a while and so far am happy with gains. For the past 3 weeks I have been on my cutting phase and just wanted everyone's opinion on it as want to get as lean as can for stag do in 9 weeks I have.

My current training on have got on to is training all top half body parts twice per week...each muscle doing 1 exercise with 5x6 reps. And also doing legs twice per week...have been doing this for 4 weeks now and next week was looking at doing same but changing rep range to 5x10 reps. Cardio I am doing low intense for 30mins after each workout.

Current daily diet is as follows...

Meal 1 - 100g oats with water, 8 egg whites in glass

Meal 2 - 2 scoops of whey with water

Meal 3 - 200g chicken breast, 250g cooked brown rice, large salad

Meal 4 - 2 scoops of whey with water

Meal 5 - same as 3

Meal 6 - 2 scoops of casein protein with water before bed

This is what I am eating daily and having 1 treat meal and few beers say night.

i feel like I'm getting leaner and just wanted any tips on how to proceed with this as although feel leaner also feel smaller bit know this is bound to happen.

Any tips ideas would be great cheers


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

If your losing weight and are satisfied with what your eating then keep going. When your not happy then increase cardio. Id personally cook the egg whites(they are more bioavailable cooked) and add in more vegtables. I find veg is the boss when cutting. Micronutrient heavy and great to curb cravings.

Would advise you to post a detailed breakdown of your training, i train my muscles once a week, couldnt manage twice a week, id have no life and it wouldnt allow me to recover properly IMO.

And hitting one muscle with one exercise wouldnt cut it for me.

Also stats will allow people to critique your diet a bit better.


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi mate, thank you for this info...yeah thinking of going back to training each muscle group just the once per week.

Any other tips from anyone out there ??

cheers all



dorris1988 said:


> If your losing weight and are satisfied with what your eating then keep going. When your not happy then increase cardio. Id personally cook the egg whites(they are more bioavailable cooked) and add in more vegtables. I find veg is the boss when cutting. Micronutrient heavy and great to curb cravings.
> 
> Would advise you to post a detailed breakdown of your training, i train my muscles once a week, couldnt manage twice a week, id have no life and it wouldnt allow me to recover properly IMO.
> 
> ...


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

what time are you training and just clarify your cheat meal or meals.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Your not smaller your just flat..that's down to only having to carbs meals per day..have a high carb day see what you look like...o and jordi I hope your having carbs after your workout..


----------



## LITTLELOU123 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wezo is right ! - Good Advice.

I was doing somewhat the same and was very flat. I have increased my carbs to 220G from 100G. More energy, still cutting, getting leaner and stronger. I will be decreasing my carbs 25g per week (8 weeks to go) on the run up to the event I am doing.

You can manipulate carbs more than anything else, so I would start high, decrease slowly. If you are not competing, I would recommend carb cycling. High carbs on big muscle group days (legs/chest) and then lower on smaller muscle group days. See how you get on. Generally, carbs are best pre-workout, post-workout and pre-bed  - That works for me.


----------



## LITTLELOU123 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wezo is right ! - Good Advice.

I was doing somewhat the same and was very flat. I have increased my carbs to 220G from 100G. More energy, still cutting, getting leaner and stronger. I will be decreasing my carbs 25g per week (8 weeks to go) on the run up to the event I am doing.

You can manipulate carbs more than anything else, so I would start high, decrease slowly. If you are not competing, I would recommend carb cycling. High carbs on big muscle group days (legs/chest) and then lower on smaller muscle group days. See how you get on. Generally, carbs are best pre-workout, post-workout and pre-bed  - That works for me.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jordi what's your hight and what's your present weight ?


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for this advice...currently post workout I have no carbs just 2 scoops of whey and 1 casein then 15 mins later I'm home and have dinner which gas carbs. I'm currently just under 6 foot and jumped on scales yesterday morning and was just over 13 and a half stone. Treats on sat night would be anything from pizza to Spag bowl with bit of garlic bread and few bottles of bud.

After gym at mo am doing 30 mins bike...should I increase? And gearing about Cla when cutting?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

40 mins on the bike, CLA will help regulate blood sugar levels and also allows the body to burn fat easier.

I don't think it's wise to train a bodypart more than once a week if you are hoping to grow.

I still can't believe people are bulking and cutting, it's old news people, you don't need to add fat to build muscle.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi jordi so your 13 and half stone right iv just done a calorie count with your diet and im getting it to around 1500 calorie per day..that seemes really low to me..you might be looseing alot of muscle on thie diet... are you aware of this???


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi extreme thanks for your advice with 3/4 bike sessions of 40 mins steady pace after weights be ok for cardio per week?

Wezo yeah I do feel smaller...what would you add to my daily meal plan mate, don't wanna add too much more as aiming to leave up but on other hand wanna keep as much muscle as poss?



wezo said:


> Hi jordi so your 13 and half stone right iv just done a calorie count with your diet and im getting it to around 1500 calorie per day..that seemes really low to me..you might be looseing alot of muscle on thie diet... are you aware of this???


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jordi my mistake I didn't count meal 5....puts some fats in yeah,and make sure you add carbs to your post workout..


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers Wezo...as I don't have any powdered carbs at present to add to my post workout protein what could I use instead? What are you thoughts on sweet ie couple of wine gums for quick carbs?

So you think my daily calories are ok now?

Cheers J



wezo said:


> Jordi my mistake I didn't count meal 5....puts some fats in yeah,and make sure you add carbs to your post workout..


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jordi said:


> Cheers Wezo...as I don't have any powdered carbs at present to add to my post workout protein what could I use instead? What are you thoughts on sweet ie couple of wine gums for quick carbs?
> 
> So you think my daily calories are ok now?
> 
> Cheers J


i used gummy bears post workout whilst dieting. i use build and recover now. much better recovery i find.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Try coco pops post workout... Maltodextrin is king extreme this site sell them you should look into it...1700 to 1800 cals per day it's low still..just watch you don't loose any muscle..


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha ha how much coco pops are we talking till I get other stuff mate


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

I always have about 50g of carbs post workout so about the same..


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool thanks Wezo will look at adding small tub of coco pops to post workout meal.

So any advice you can offer me on weekly workout mate, split reps and sets? Just wanna keep as much muscle as poss...

Cheers pal



wezo said:


> I always have about 50g of carbs post workout so about the same..


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Have a look at progress journals plenty of routines there..your find one there to suit you and your gym.. hard to write one when i dont know what your gym is equipped with..mine is MY PREP FOR THE UKBFF....


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Wezo can you tell me just where I'll find that info mate? Cheers


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jordi said:


> Hi Wezo can you tell me just where I'll find that info mate? Cheers


jordi its this site just scroll down to progress journals..and click on one we all post our progress including our workout on a day to day basis..its all there fella..


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Evening all, just wondered if I could get some help on how I can create a carb cycling plan based on my current diet plan and what I can remove on low carb non training days and what I can add on high carb training days?

Any help on this would be great.

Cheers alll


----------



## Jordi B (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone help and advise ???

Cheers



Jordi said:


> Evening all, just wondered if I could get some help on how I can create a carb cycling plan based on my current diet plan and what I can remove on low carb non training days and what I can add on high carb training days?
> 
> Any help on this would be great.
> 
> Cheers alll


----------

